# My Stolen Hutch Windstyler . Stolen from Gary, IN



## bits n pieces (Jan 8, 2012)

Its a 1985. Ser starts m5. I dnt remember the rest. It has odyssey flying wedge bars, haro forks and neck, etc. If you see it feel free to relieve some anger on the thieves. Disapeared in 2009 . Originally white then painted key lime green with reflective clear coat.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 9, 2012)

dang BitsnPieces that's 2 bikes stolen.
Hope you're keeping an eye on IN CL.
My little yapper dog would alert me but, then roll over hoping to get his belly rubbed. Buying another lock for my shed today.
We'll keep an eye out for the RatRod as it would be easier to spot.


----------

